
Test Yourselves: Modern Art or Toddler Art? - lisper
http://www.ba-bamail.com/content.aspx?emailid=5884
======
zeroxfe
This is a clickbait site that perpetuates thoughtless slander against toddler
art.

------
Nomentatus
Fun. But note, the toddler didn't select or crop their own art, here. There
are such things as "found poems" and in truth, there is such a thing as "found
art", too - of high quality.

On the other side of the equation, here's much better grounds for modern-art-
skepticism:

[https://news.artnet.com/art-world/art-experts-tricked-by-
pre...](https://news.artnet.com/art-world/art-experts-tricked-by-prestige-
study-761507)

I don't think you can accuse an empirical study of being thoughtless
gainsaying.

------
jbob2000
A canvas with paint on it is worthless. It's the story that makes it art.
That's the difference between toddler art and artist art. It's "my kid
randomly threw paint around" vs. "I came to america as a stowaway, drank
myself into a stupor, and pioneered a type of painting"

------
shalmanese
I found I mistook some modern art for toddler art but 0 toddler art for modern
art. Once you get a halfway decent eye for composition, you can clearly see
where some skill and training is required to achieve a certain result.

------
blakesterz
Just for the heck of it I went through the first 10. I got 0% correct. I'm not
sure what that says about my taste in art, or modern art, or anything, but it
made me laugh that I couldn't get any of them right.

------
loeber
This is a clickbait site that perpetuates thoughtless slander against modern
art.

------
arrakeen
it's not that hard if you know a thing or two about color and composition.
that being said, some of these are not very good art imo

